# Vi vaccinate per paura del virus o per la "libertà"?



## Tifo'o (6 Giugno 2021)

Domanda che ormai mi pare legittima porsi. Per la prima volta, forse, c'è una positività nei confronti dei vaccini che mai come prima. L'Italia è sempre stato un paese via di mezzo sui vaccini, ma la Francia per esempio sono sempre stati scettici. A livello Europeo c'è una buona percentuale di persone che vuole vaccinarsi.
Se per gli anziani e fasce deboli potrei capire il senso del vaccinarsi. Ma chi è in salute e giovane si vaccina veramente per paura di essere contagiato e finire male oppure per acquistare la libertà, ovvero muoversi liberamente?


PS. Qualcuno dirà che questo virus è letale anche per i giovani, okay non nego ciò ma quelli a rimetterci di più sono sempre stati gli anziani/deboli.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Giugno 2021)

Tifo'o;2356278 ha scritto:


> Domanda che ormai mi pare legittima porsi. Per la prima volta, forse, c'è una positività nei confronti dei vaccini che mai come prima. L'Italia è sempre stato un paese via di mezzo sui vaccini, ma la Francia per esempio sono sempre stati scettici. A livello Europeo c'è una buona percentuale di persone che vuole vaccinarsi.
> Se per gli anziani e fasce deboli potrei capire il senso del vaccinarsi. Ma chi è in salute e giovane si vaccina veramente per paura di essere contagiato e finire male oppure per acquistare la libertà, ovvero muoversi liberamente?
> 
> 
> PS. Qualcuno dirà che questo virus è letale anche per i giovani, okay non nego ciò ma quelli a rimetterci di più sono sempre stati gli anziani/deboli.



Io veramente non ho avuto nemmeno possibilità di scelta : da farmacista il mio ordine mi ha imposto di vaccinarmi altrimenti avrei potuto fare nemmeno il magazziniere.


----------



## Milo (6 Giugno 2021)

Per tutto, per non contagiare parenti e amici anziani/deboli, non dico tornare liberi ma almeno qualcosa che ne assomiglia, per motivi lavoro e in fine anche per me che qualche patologia l&#8217;avrei (ma non sono considerato a rischio).

Poi ho visto degli episodi, che con estrema facilità si sono attaccati il covid e di conseguenza persone sanissime, forti e non anziane si sono trovate in terapia intensiva con una paura matta.

Altri che hanno perso gran parte della propria famiglia&#8230;

Quindi io non ho perso tempo, ho 31 anni e a metà luglio ho il vaccino


----------



## egidiopersempre (6 Giugno 2021)

Tifo'o;2356278 ha scritto:


> Domanda che ormai mi pare legittima porsi. Per la prima volta, forse, c'è una positività nei confronti dei vaccini che mai come prima. L'Italia è sempre stato un paese via di mezzo sui vaccini, ma la Francia per esempio sono sempre stati scettici. A livello Europeo c'è una buona percentuale di persone che vuole vaccinarsi.
> Se per gli anziani e fasce deboli potrei capire il senso del vaccinarsi. Ma chi è in salute e giovane si vaccina veramente per paura di essere contagiato e finire male oppure per acquistare la libertà, ovvero muoversi liberamente?
> 
> 
> PS. Qualcuno dirà che questo virus è letale anche per i giovani, okay non nego ciò ma quelli a rimetterci di più sono sempre stati gli anziani/deboli.



non sono ne' vaccinista ne' no-vax. Principalmente per bloccare la catena dei contagi e tornare tutti a una qualche normalità. Fosse stato solo per me probabilmente avrei evitato.


----------



## hakaishin (6 Giugno 2021)

Solo per la libertà, dato che senza sto vaccino ti ghettizzano.
Non fosse così non credo proprio che l&#8217;avrei fatto, correndo il rischio seppur basso di effetti collaterali. Tanto sto virus non mi fa certo paura alla mia età


----------



## Ragnet_7 (6 Giugno 2021)

Tifo'o;2356278 ha scritto:


> Domanda che ormai mi pare legittima porsi. Per la prima volta, forse, c'è una positività nei confronti dei vaccini che mai come prima. L'Italia è sempre stato un paese via di mezzo sui vaccini, ma la Francia per esempio sono sempre stati scettici. A livello Europeo c'è una buona percentuale di persone che vuole vaccinarsi.
> Se per gli anziani e fasce deboli potrei capire il senso del vaccinarsi. Ma chi è in salute e giovane si vaccina veramente per paura di essere contagiato e finire male oppure per acquistare la libertà, ovvero muoversi liberamente?
> 
> 
> PS. Qualcuno dirà che questo virus è letale anche per i giovani, okay non nego ciò ma quelli a rimetterci di più sono sempre stati gli anziani/deboli.



io mi sono vaccinato per il bene collettivo. In questi casi pensare a se stessi è assolutamente insensato, sia che sia per paura sia che sia per libertà personale. Dopo migliaia di morti speravo che i più lo avessero capito.


----------



## Swaitak (6 Giugno 2021)

Tifo'o;2356278 ha scritto:


> Domanda che ormai mi pare legittima porsi. Per la prima volta, forse, c'è una positività nei confronti dei vaccini che mai come prima. L'Italia è sempre stato un paese via di mezzo sui vaccini, ma la Francia per esempio sono sempre stati scettici. A livello Europeo c'è una buona percentuale di persone che vuole vaccinarsi.
> Se per gli anziani e fasce deboli potrei capire il senso del vaccinarsi. Ma chi è in salute e giovane si vaccina veramente per paura di essere contagiato e finire male oppure per acquistare la libertà, ovvero muoversi liberamente?
> 
> 
> PS. Qualcuno dirà che questo virus è letale anche per i giovani, okay non nego ciò ma quelli a rimetterci di più sono sempre stati gli anziani/deboli.



Mi sono vaccinato in settimana (vi avverto che gli effetti collaterali sono molto comuni, ma niente di grave) . 
L'ho fatto per avere la possibilità di viaggiare e per evitarmi 1000 tamponi dovendo partecipare a determinati eventi. 
Qualche amico , di giovane età, mi ha raccontato la sua esperienza col covid e non sembra certamente una cosa piacevole , per cui sono anche felice di potreggermi un minimo.
Forse avrei potuto evitare di farlo, se la gente a rischio non fosse così scettica.
Ps: l'obbiettivo reale, per chi intende vaccinarsi, deve essere il non far ripartire lo schifo finita l'estate. 
Il green pass è l'opposto della libertà ,sia chiaro.


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Giugno 2021)

hakaishin;2356284 ha scritto:


> Solo per la libertà, dato che senza sto vaccino ti ghettizzano.
> Non fosse così non credo proprio che l&#8217;avrei fatto, correndo il rischio seppur basso di effetti collaterali. Tanto sto virus non mi fa certo paura alla mia età



Beh almeno sei onesto dai.


----------



## bmb (6 Giugno 2021)

diavoloINme;2356280 ha scritto:


> Io veramente non ho avuto nemmeno possibilità di scelta : da farmacista il mio ordine mi ha imposto di vaccinarmi altrimenti avrei potuto fare nemmeno il magazziniere.



Il mio Ordine non ce lo ha imposto invece, ma appena ho avuto la possibilità mi sono fatto mettere in lista e ho fatto la seconda dose due mesi fa. Quanto all'argomento della discussione, l'ho fatto perché credo nell'efficacia e dei vaccini e perché spero di tornare ad una vita normale (cioè senza mascherine) entro un anno.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Giugno 2021)

Tifo'o;2356278 ha scritto:


> Domanda che ormai mi pare legittima porsi. Per la prima volta, forse, c'è una positività nei confronti dei vaccini che mai come prima. L'Italia è sempre stato un paese via di mezzo sui vaccini, ma la Francia per esempio sono sempre stati scettici. A livello Europeo c'è una buona percentuale di persone che vuole vaccinarsi.
> Se per gli anziani e fasce deboli potrei capire il senso del vaccinarsi. Ma chi è in salute e giovane si vaccina veramente per paura di essere contagiato e finire male oppure per acquistare la libertà, ovvero muoversi liberamente?
> 
> 
> PS. Qualcuno dirà che questo virus è letale anche per i giovani, okay non nego ciò ma quelli a rimetterci di più sono sempre stati gli anziani/deboli.


Io, attualmente, non ho motivazioni a vaccinarmi. Studio e lavoro dentro casa e non ho proprio voglia di uscire se non ho ragioni a farlo. Però, se mi dicessero "con il vaccino non hai più obbligo di mascherina" lo farei di corsa, subito, anche adesso. Quindi, diciamo sì, più per la libertà. E sono certo che se fosse veramente così, ci sarebbe un aumento ulteriori delle persone volenterose a vaccinarsi.


----------



## hakaishin (6 Giugno 2021)

Tifo'o;2356300 ha scritto:


> Beh almeno sei onesto dai.



È quello che penso. Non mi piace dire bugie o mettermi maschere.
Non ero certo felice di vaccinarmi però ripeto voglio vivere normalmente, quindi ho rischiato


----------



## Ruuddil23 (6 Giugno 2021)

Tifo'o;2356278 ha scritto:


> Domanda che ormai mi pare legittima porsi. Per la prima volta, forse, c'è una positività nei confronti dei vaccini che mai come prima. L'Italia è sempre stato un paese via di mezzo sui vaccini, ma la Francia per esempio sono sempre stati scettici. A livello Europeo c'è una buona percentuale di persone che vuole vaccinarsi.
> Se per gli anziani e fasce deboli potrei capire il senso del vaccinarsi. Ma chi è in salute e giovane si vaccina veramente per paura di essere contagiato e finire male oppure per acquistare la libertà, ovvero muoversi liberamente?
> 
> 
> PS. Qualcuno dirà che questo virus è letale anche per i giovani, okay non nego ciò ma quelli a rimetterci di più sono sempre stati gli anziani/deboli.



Decisamente la "libertà", ma le virgolette in questo caso sono purtroppo azzeccate. Naturalmente al secondo giro valuterò la situazione, chiaro che se ricomincerà il circo delle chiusure "ad cazzum" allora non ci sarà più scusa che tenga, anche perché gli effetti collaterali sono stati tutt'altro che piacevoli.

Un minimo di timore per il virus l'ho avuto sulle primissime battute, quando si sapeva poco o nulla, anche perché non sono mai stato uno che scoppia di salute sempre e non sono più giovanissimo. Sul rischio di contagiare gli altri al momento non si può dire nulla, dato che non si sa se i vaccinati possono contagiare o meno, quindi ci si vaccina solo per se stessi alla fine. Magari avessi la certezza di non poter contagiare le persone fragili, ma non ce l'abbiamo...o meglio la scienza al momento non la possiede.


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Giugno 2021)

Qua, in Danimarca, non puoi fare nulla se non hai un test.

Ci sono test veloci ovunque. Se vuoi andare dal parrucchiere serve il test, per andare a lavorare serve il test, per andare a studiare serve il test, per andare dal medico serve il test, per andare al bar/ristorante serve il test.
Per fortuna che per andare al supermercato non seve.

Il mio turno è praticamente tra 1000 anni, sono l'ultimo gruppo. Devo fare test ogni 2/3 giorni e mi sto scassando con queste file lunghe a perdere 1/2 ore

Media di 200k PCR test al giorno + 400/500 test veloci al giorno per un totale di quasi 800 mila test al giorno per una popolazione di 6 mln di abitanti. Inoltre hanno tolto dal programma JJ e AZ. Moderna fornisce in ritardo , andiamo avanti solo con Pfizer ed infatti la fascia d'età 25-39 è l'ultima e rischia di finire ad ottobre. (prima devono vaccinare gli schifosi ragazzini ubriaconi).

10 giorni fa hanno deciso di rendere facoltativo JJ e AZ viene tolto dal programma ufficiale ma si può prendere se si vuole ma alla fine è il medico che ti fa un consulto (online lol) di 10 min e solo il medico decide. Le dosi di AZ stanno ammuffando e sono in scadenza visto che ormai non gli usa nessuno ed hanno regalato qualcosa come 400 mln di dosi alla Kenya. Molti 30enni hanno deciso di farsi JJ per non aspettare Pfizer e nessuno di loro lo fa per proteggersi ma solo per evitare di farsi Test ogni 2 giorni oppure evitare ulteriori ritardi e riprendersi la libertà. Non ho ancora sentito nessuno che si fa JJ per paura del virus lol


----------



## sette (6 Giugno 2021)

libertà


----------



## pazzomania (6 Giugno 2021)

Tifo'o;2356278 ha scritto:


> Domanda che ormai mi pare legittima porsi. Per la prima volta, forse, c'è una positività nei confronti dei vaccini che mai come prima. L'Italia è sempre stato un paese via di mezzo sui vaccini, ma la Francia per esempio sono sempre stati scettici. A livello Europeo c'è una buona percentuale di persone che vuole vaccinarsi.
> Se per gli anziani e fasce deboli potrei capire il senso del vaccinarsi. Ma chi è in salute e giovane si vaccina veramente per paura di essere contagiato e finire male oppure per acquistare la libertà, ovvero muoversi liberamente?
> 
> 
> PS. Qualcuno dirà che questo virus è letale anche per i giovani, okay non nego ciò ma quelli a rimetterci di più sono sempre stati gli anziani/deboli.



Coscienza sociale e non avere rotture per viaggi ecc.
In fondo, se la pongo sul razionale è stupido aver paura delle conseguenze a lungo termine di un vaccino e non averne invece di un virus che si può insinuare praticamente in ogni organo.


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Giugno 2021)

Ruuddil23;2356306 ha scritto:


> Decisamente la "libertà", ma le virgolette in questo caso sono purtroppo azzeccate. Naturalmente al secondo giro valuterò la situazione, chiaro che se ricomincerà il circo delle chiusure "ad cazzum" allora non ci sarà più scusa che tenga, anche perché gli effetti collaterali sono stati tutt'altro che piacevoli.
> 
> Un minimo di timore per il virus l'ho avuto sulle primissime battute, quando si sapeva poco o nulla, anche perché non sono mai stato uno che scoppia di salute sempre e non sono più giovanissimo. Sul rischio di contagiare gli altri al momento non si può dire nulla, dato che non si sa se i vaccinati possono contagiare o meno, quindi ci si vaccina solo per se stessi alla fine. Magari avessi la certezza di non poter contagiare le persone fragili, ma non ce l'abbiamo...o meglio la scienza al momento non la possiede.



Più che altro riflettevo al fatto che ci sono 4 vaccini. Due dei quali con tecnologia nuova (Pfzier e Moderna) ok hanno fatto ricerche per 10 anni su questo nuovo metodo, ma alla fine noi siamo la prima e vera sperimentazione. Non sappiamo gli effetti tra anni. Cosi come JJ e AZ che non sembrano molto "affidabili". Dunque è proprio interessante capire perché ci sono numeri cosi importanti di gente disposta a vaccinarsi.. capisco l'anziano o malato cronico che, non vuole correre il rischio, decida di farsi da "cavia" di massa. Anche per un anziano non ha nulla da perdere.

Diverso la fascia giovane che ha tutta la vita davanti. Chiaro che la scelta è mi contagio col rischio di stare male, mi vaccino col rischio di stare male tra 10 anni (magari non poter manco avere figli o altri problemi). Se fossero queste due scelte potrei anche capire la difficoltà. Poi però giunge la terza variabile. "Se non hai il vaccino non puoi fare nulla".. ed ecco che tutto il castello crolla. 

Tra l'altro molti si stanno facendo contagiare apposta per avere il pass di immunità e poter gironzolare liberamente.

Penso che sia interessante il discorso che ormai non si concentra più tanto nel proteggere gli altri o se stessi, ma più per poter tornare liberi.


----------



## Ringhio8 (6 Giugno 2021)

hakaishin;2356284 ha scritto:


> Solo per la libertà, dato che senza sto vaccino ti ghettizzano.
> Non fosse così non credo proprio che l’avrei fatto, correndo il rischio seppur basso di effetti collaterali. Tanto sto virus non mi fa certo paura alla mia età



.


----------



## Andrea89 (6 Giugno 2021)

egidiopersempre;2356283 ha scritto:


> non sono ne' vaccinista ne' no-vax. Principalmente per bloccare la catena dei contagi e tornare tutti a una qualche normalità. Fosse stato solo per me probabilmente avrei evitato.



Stessa cosa io.

Francamente tutta questa paura per me stesso non ce l'ho, essendo poco più che trentenne.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (6 Giugno 2021)

Tifo'o;2356330 ha scritto:



> Più che altro riflettevo al fatto che ci sono 4 vaccini. Due dei quali con tecnologia nuova (Pfzier e Moderna) ok hanno fatto ricerche per 10 anni su questo nuovo metodo, ma alla fine noi siamo la prima e vera sperimentazione. Non sappiamo gli effetti tra anni. Cosi come JJ e AZ che non sembrano molto "affidabili". Dunque è proprio interessante capire perché ci sono numeri cosi importanti di gente disposta a vaccinarsi.. capisco l'anziano o malato cronico che, non vuole correre il rischio, decida di farsi da "cavia" di massa. Anche per un anziano non ha nulla da perdere.
> 
> Diverso la fascia giovane che ha tutta la vita davanti. Chiaro che la scelta è mi contagio col rischio di stare male, mi vaccino col rischio di stare male tra 10 anni (magari non poter manco avere figli o altri problemi). Se fossero queste due scelte potrei anche capire la difficoltà. Poi però giunge la terza variabile. "Se non hai il vaccino non puoi fare nulla".. ed ecco che tutto il castello crolla.
> 
> ...



Quello degli effetti fra anni è un discorso che un po' spaventa ed è logico. Secondo me però è più una possibilità concreta se inizi a fartelo ogni anno, difficile che crei effetti dopo una sola volta. Anche per questo ci penserò prima di ripetere l'esperienza.
Comunque recenti studi stanno dimostrando che sia pfizer che astra sono efficaci anche sulla variante indiana, quindi speranza vaneggia quando parla di terza dose, come vaneggia chi parla di prossime chiusure per questa variante. Chiaro che se accadranno entrambe o una di queste due cose a ottobre saremo di fronte a una presa per i fondelli.

Su quello che hai scritto prima riguardo la Danimarca, posso dirti che in Italia in alcuni concorsi pubblici al momento non basta manco il vaccino con seconda dose, ma devi avere pure il tampone. Questo perché appunto anche un vaccinato potrebbe contagiare..o meglio non sanno se può farlo, fra le tante cose che ancora non sanno.


----------



## wildfrank (6 Giugno 2021)

egidiopersempre;2356283 ha scritto:


> non sono ne' vaccinista ne' no-vax. Principalmente per bloccare la catena dei contagi e tornare tutti a una qualche normalità. Fosse stato solo per me probabilmente avrei evitato.



Stesso mio identico pensiero.


----------



## Gas (6 Giugno 2021)

Tifo'o;2356278 ha scritto:


> Domanda che ormai mi pare legittima porsi. Per la prima volta, forse, c'è una positività nei confronti dei vaccini che mai come prima. L'Italia è sempre stato un paese via di mezzo sui vaccini, ma la Francia per esempio sono sempre stati scettici. A livello Europeo c'è una buona percentuale di persone che vuole vaccinarsi.
> Se per gli anziani e fasce deboli potrei capire il senso del vaccinarsi. Ma chi è in salute e giovane si vaccina veramente per paura di essere contagiato e finire male oppure per acquistare la libertà, ovvero muoversi liberamente?
> 
> 
> PS. Qualcuno dirà che questo virus è letale anche per i giovani, okay non nego ciò ma quelli a rimetterci di più sono sempre stati gli anziani/deboli.



Ottima domanda.
Personalmente sono diventato abastanza scettico verso tutta questa situazione e provo un certo fastidio verso il fatto che chi non si vaccinerà avrà la privazione di alcune libertà. Proprio per questo motivo concentuallmente non sono felice nel vaccinarmi.
Mi vaccinerò solo ed esclusivamente per non dover rinunciare alla "libertà", che poi è quel che vogliono.
Zero paura del virus né di essere/diventare un untore.


----------



## Gas (6 Giugno 2021)

Ruuddil23;2356306 ha scritto:


> Decisamente la "libertà", ma le virgolette in questo caso sono purtroppo azzeccate. Naturalmente al secondo giro valuterò la situazione, chiaro che se ricomincerà il circo delle chiusure "ad cazzum" allora non ci sarà più scusa che tenga, anche perché gli effetti collaterali sono stati tutt'altro che piacevoli.
> 
> Un minimo di timore per il virus l'ho avuto sulle primissime battute, quando si sapeva poco o nulla, anche perché non sono mai stato uno che scoppia di salute sempre e non sono più giovanissimo. Sul rischio di contagiare gli altri al momento non si può dire nulla, dato che non si sa se i vaccinati possono contagiare o meno, quindi ci si vaccina solo per se stessi alla fine. Magari avessi la certezza di non poter contagiare le persone fragili, ma non ce l'abbiamo...o meglio la scienza al momento non la possiede.



La vedo esattamente come te.
Comunque è pazzesco che la scienza non sappia dire in modo certo se i vaccinati possono contagiare o meno. Hanno fatto vaccini per il male che avrebbe posto fine al genere umano ma non sanno (dopo che ci sono già in giro milioni di vaccinati) se un vaccinato può contagiare ancora... mah... molta molta perplessità.


----------



## Gas (6 Giugno 2021)

Tifo'o;2356310 ha scritto:


> Qua, in Danimarca, non puoi fare nulla se non hai un test.
> 
> Ci sono test veloci ovunque. Se vuoi andare dal parrucchiere serve il test, per andare a lavorare serve il test, per andare a studiare serve il test, per andare dal medico serve il test, per andare al bar/ristorante serve il test.
> Per fortuna che per andare al supermercato non seve.
> ...



800 mila test *al giorno* su 6 milioni di abitanti. Ah, che business meraviglioso.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (6 Giugno 2021)

Gas;2356342 ha scritto:


> La vedo esattamente come te.
> Comunque è pazzesco che la scienza non sappia dire in modo certo se i vaccinati possono contagiare o meno. Hanno fatto vaccini per il male che avrebbe posto fine al genere umano ma non sanno (dopo che ci sono già in ciro milioni di vaccinati) se un vaccinato può contagiare ancora... mah... molta molta perplessità.



E sono tante le cose che non sanno...questo perché non si sa (o si fa fatica ad ammettere) quali sono le origini di questo virus. Ecco perché Fauci ora sta facendo il diavolo a quattro, giustamente, per sapere dai cinesi la verità.
Di certo col vaccino riduci ai minimi termini la possibilità di avere sintomi, quindi aumenteranno di molto gli asintomatici (quelli per intenderci a cui molti dei nostri amati "virologi" italioti vorrebbero dare la caccia come a dei criminali).


----------



## capitano4 (6 Giugno 2021)

Io mi vaccino per proteggere me e gli altri.


----------



## 7vinte (6 Giugno 2021)

hakaishin;2356284 ha scritto:


> Solo per la libertà, dato che senza sto vaccino ti ghettizzano.
> Non fosse così non credo proprio che l’avrei fatto, correndo il rischio seppur basso di effetti collaterali. Tanto sto virus non mi fa certo paura alla mia età



Mi fa ridere che si parla di paura di effetti collaterali che sono rarissimissimi (nonché concentrati su AZ e JJ) ma poi si dice "questo virus non mi fa paura alla mia età" quando le probabilità di finire male o in ospedale per covid anche alla tua età sono infinitamente di più di subire effetti collaterali gravi per il vaccino


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Giugno 2021)

Il fatto che molti si vaccinino perché così possono tornare alla libertà, intesa come la mancanza di misure restrittive, è imbarazzante ed è sintomo di come sia facile per un governo istituire quello che nei fatti è un regime.
La libertà non è negoziabile, e se collegate la vostra libertà ad un ago infilato nel braccio, vuol dire che la costituzione non l'avete neanche letta, e se l'avete letta non l'avete capita


----------



## carlocarlo (6 Giugno 2021)

Tifo'o;2356330 ha scritto:


> Più che altro riflettevo al fatto che ci sono 4 vaccini. Due dei quali con tecnologia nuova (Pfzier e Moderna) ok hanno fatto ricerche per 10 anni su questo nuovo metodo, ma alla fine noi siamo la prima e vera sperimentazione. Non sappiamo gli effetti tra anni. Cosi come JJ e AZ che non sembrano molto "affidabili". Dunque è proprio interessante capire perché ci sono numeri cosi importanti di gente disposta a vaccinarsi.. capisco l'anziano o malato cronico che, non vuole correre il rischio, decida di farsi da "cavia" di massa. Anche per un anziano non ha nulla da perdere.
> 
> Diverso la fascia giovane che ha tutta la vita davanti. Chiaro che la scelta è mi contagio col rischio di stare male, mi vaccino col rischio di stare male tra 10 anni (magari non poter manco avere figli o altri problemi). Se fossero queste due scelte potrei anche capire la difficoltà. Poi però giunge la terza variabile. "Se non hai il vaccino non puoi fare nulla".. ed ecco che tutto il castello crolla.
> 
> ...



Hai ragione, ma non sai neanche gli effetti del virus fra qualche anno. È una questione di scelte e spero che il vaccino faccia meno danni del virus. Quindi io lo farò per paura del virus.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (6 Giugno 2021)

Tifo'o;2356278 ha scritto:


> Domanda che ormai mi pare legittima porsi. Per la prima volta, forse, c'è una positività nei confronti dei vaccini che mai come prima. L'Italia è sempre stato un paese via di mezzo sui vaccini, ma la Francia per esempio sono sempre stati scettici. A livello Europeo c'è una buona percentuale di persone che vuole vaccinarsi.
> Se per gli anziani e fasce deboli potrei capire il senso del vaccinarsi. Ma chi è in salute e giovane si vaccina veramente per paura di essere contagiato e finire male oppure per acquistare la libertà, ovvero muoversi liberamente?
> 
> 
> PS. Qualcuno dirà che questo virus è letale anche per i giovani, okay non nego ciò ma quelli a rimetterci di più sono sempre stati gli anziani/deboli.



Il primo motivo é la responsabilitá sociale.
Storicamente le campagne vaccinali hanno portato alla scomparsa dei contagi virali con l’effetto gregge generato dalla vaccinazione di massa.
Quindi vaccinarsi é un prima di tutto un dovere verso il prossimo e le generazioni future.

In secondo luogo mi garantisce protezione dal contagio e mi permette di riappropriarmi in modo piú naturale al prossimo.

La “libertá” é una conseguenza derivante dalle prime due motivazioni.


----------



## kekkopot (6 Giugno 2021)

Tifo'o;2356278 ha scritto:


> Domanda che ormai mi pare legittima porsi. Per la prima volta, forse, c'è una positività nei confronti dei vaccini che mai come prima. L'Italia è sempre stato un paese via di mezzo sui vaccini, ma la Francia per esempio sono sempre stati scettici. A livello Europeo c'è una buona percentuale di persone che vuole vaccinarsi.
> Se per gli anziani e fasce deboli potrei capire il senso del vaccinarsi. Ma chi è in salute e giovane si vaccina veramente per paura di essere contagiato e finire male oppure per acquistare la libertà, ovvero muoversi liberamente?
> 
> 
> PS. Qualcuno dirà che questo virus è letale anche per i giovani, okay non nego ciò ma quelli a rimetterci di più sono sempre stati gli anziani/deboli.


In primis l'obiettivo era quello di non contagiare i familiari.
Considerando però che ora i familiari son tutti vaccinati, mi vaccinerò principalmente per la libertà: avere la possibilità di viaggiare all'estero senza troppi patemi d'animo.

La cosa divertente è che, essendo under 30, la prima data utile per vaccinarmi nei dintorni di Milano è intorno al 9 Luglio. Ciò vuol dire che la seconda dose sarebbe potenzialmente intorno al 10 Agosto.
Considerando che farò le ferie ad Agosto (come credo la stragrande maggioranza dell'Italiani), eviterò di farlo a Luglio proprio perché poi vincolato a rimanere in Lombardia ad Agosto e non poter quindi viaggiare all'estero 

Ergo, è un cane che si morde la coda.


----------



## gabri65 (6 Giugno 2021)

Tifo'o;2356278 ha scritto:


> Domanda che ormai mi pare legittima porsi. Per la prima volta, forse, c'è una positività nei confronti dei vaccini che mai come prima. L'Italia è sempre stato un paese via di mezzo sui vaccini, ma la Francia per esempio sono sempre stati scettici. A livello Europeo c'è una buona percentuale di persone che vuole vaccinarsi.
> Se per gli anziani e fasce deboli potrei capire il senso del vaccinarsi. Ma chi è in salute e giovane si vaccina veramente per paura di essere contagiato e finire male oppure per acquistare la libertà, ovvero muoversi liberamente?
> 
> 
> PS. Qualcuno dirà che questo virus è letale anche per i giovani, okay non nego ciò ma quelli a rimetterci di più sono sempre stati gli anziani/deboli.



Io credo nei vaccini. E credo fermamente nella scienza, perché sono una persona di stampo scientifico.

A meno che ci sia dietro la malafede, cosa di cui è infarcita questa storia. Inoltre è ormai chiaro che è diventato un grande business, perciò mi fanno ridere (con tutto il rispetto) le assolute convinzioni di natura ideologica. C'è dell'altro ed è inutile girarci intorno.

Detto questo, sono però anche fatalista, e tendo a non prendere mai medicinali, a meno sia in condizioni disperate.

Se faccio il vaccino, lo faccio più che altro per motivi di ordine pubblico, altrimenti mi verrebbe da rinunciare. L'impressione è che prendersi la malattia o farsi il vaccino sia all'incirca equivalente, a parte il contagio e ovvie conseguenze di diffusione.

Se non ci fossero stati di mezzo i maledetti cinesi e la politica, allora me lo sarei fatto con molta più tranquillità, adesso sinceramente non lo so. E non perché credo che sia robaccia, ma perché per certi versi mi sembra a volte un enorme teatrino.

Probabilmente, come al solito, mi toccherà unirmi al branco e farlo. Praticamente sei obbligato, inutile avere opinioni.


----------



## hakaishin (6 Giugno 2021)

7vinte;2356352 ha scritto:


> Mi fa ridere che si parla di paura di effetti collaterali che sono rarissimissimi (nonché concentrati su AZ e JJ) ma poi si dice "questo virus non mi fa paura alla mia età" quando le probabilità di finire male o in ospedale per covid anche alla tua età sono infinitamente di più di subire effetti collaterali gravi per il vaccino



Alla mia età c’è poco da avere paura per quanto mi riguarda.
Ti sfugge un particolare :il virus è aleatorio, il vaccino no dato che mi ci devo sottoporre volontariamente. A me fa ridere che non si capiscano queste cose...


----------



## Love (6 Giugno 2021)

Mi sono vaccinato perchè lavoro in ambito sanitario,se avessi potuto scegliere mi sarei vaccinato lo stesso...per rispondere alla domanda mi sarei vaccinato lo stesso per paura del virus...ho visto persone a me care morire per questo maledetto virus...ho genitori anziani da proteggere e purtroppo questo è un virus realmente letale...non credete ai negazionisti.


----------



## vota DC (6 Giugno 2021)

Love;2356374 ha scritto:


> Mi sono vaccinato perchè lavoro in ambito sanitario,se avessi potuto scegliere mi sarei vaccinato lo stesso...per rispondere alla domanda mi sarei vaccinato lo stesso per paura del virus...ho visto persone a me care morire per questo maledetto virus...ho genitori anziani da proteggere e purtroppo questo è un virus realmente letale...non credete ai negazionisti.



Pure io. Comunque ci sono primari che RIFIUTANO il vaccino. Ai tirocini nei loro reparti fui bocciato e sono rimasto un semplice OSS. Io lavoro nel privato e queste buffonate non esistono perché o fai come dicono i capi i sei fuori ma ho vinto concorso e appena mi chiameranno finirò in ospedale dove c'è elevata possibilità di beccare i soliti dipendenti pubblici con il sedere attaccato alla sedia che rifiutano il vaccino. Alcuni segnalati mentre strattonano device di pazienti (tipo una tirata di catetere vescicale e persino di quello venoso centrale al collo) o persino che fanno scherzi schifosi e pericolo tipo fingere di avere tremori da Parkinson mentre fanno clisteri.....non è successo niente per quello figuriamoci per chi rifiuta di vaccinarsi.

Riguardo la storia del vaccino..... è per guadagnare tempo. È cugino del raffreddore e continuerà a mutare e l'obiettivo primario è trovare terapie efficaci a basso prezzo.


----------



## Stex (6 Giugno 2021)

X la libertà. Se a settembre però chiudono di nuovo credo che il vaccini futuro nn li farò più. A cosa servirebbe?


----------



## Ringhio8 (6 Giugno 2021)

Stex;2356405 ha scritto:


> X la libertà. Se a settembre però chiudono di nuovo credo che il vaccini futuro nn li farò più. A cosa servirebbe?



Esattamente, e confesso che fiducia non ne ho manco un po'. Altro che bene collettivo, se ancora una volta ci devo mettere il mio fondo schiena "per gli altri" stavolta "gli altri" possono andare a defecare domani stesso.


----------



## emamilan99 (6 Giugno 2021)

io, 22 anni, domani farà la prima dose. Mi vaccino perchè non mi costa nulla, perchè non ho paura, perchè temo che poi riaprano le discoteche solo per i vaccinati


----------



## fabri47 (6 Giugno 2021)

Sarebbe interessante in futuro aprire un altro topic per raccontare la propria esperienza post-vaccino, se si hanno avuto reazioni avverse o meno. Ovviamente, senza creare allarmismi.


----------



## numero 3 (6 Giugno 2021)

Se lo faccio è solo per poter prendere l'aereo ma dato che quest'anno non ho previsione di viaggi non lo faccio.
Non sono NO.VAX ai miei figli ho fatto fare tutte le vaccinazioni di legge più la antimeningococcica, mia figlia ha fatto il covid ( e forse anche io a inizio pandemia l'anno scorso)ed è stata anche ricoverata per problemi collegati...Ma rimango della mia idea una vaccinazione che non ti garantisce immunitache devi rifare ogni 4/6/12 mesi mi sembra inutile...un vaccino poi bollato con triangolo nero di sperimentazione. 
Lo ritengo una perdita di tempo inutile , tanto se siete tutti vaccinati non avete certo paura di me.

Adesso insultatemi sparatemi e offendetemi.
Tanto non vi risponderò.


----------



## chicagousait (6 Giugno 2021)

Io mi vaccinerò il 23 giugno, sei mesi esatti dall'ultimo tampone negativo dopo due precedenti positivi. Il covid a me ha preso papà e chiusura forzata di due mesi del mio negozio.
Se si può aiutare la collettività, anche nel mio piccolo, lo farò


----------



## enigmistic02 (6 Giugno 2021)

Non mi farò iniettare nessun vaccino, mai voluto farlo. Se non dannoso, è totalmente inutile, se non a chi lo vende.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Giugno 2021)

hakaishin;2356284 ha scritto:


> Solo per la libertà, dato che senza sto vaccino ti ghettizzano.
> Non fosse così non credo proprio che l’avrei fatto, correndo il rischio seppur basso di effetti collaterali. Tanto sto virus non mi fa certo paura alla mia età



ma come hai fatto ad averlo già fatto?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (6 Giugno 2021)

Per ora non mi vaccino.

L'ideale è che vado in vacanza a Cuba e mi faccio il Soberana.

Vaccini occidentali non me ne faccio.

Ovviamente non ho paura del Covid, sono un ragazzo giovane, in salute, faccio vita da atleta, seguo un'alimentazione a base vegetale per l'80% durante tutto l'anno.
E come già detto in precedenza, non mi interessa di certo proteggere i vecchi che hanno creato e sostenuto il sistema marcio e infame in cui sono costretto a vivere. 
Il capitalismo divenuto neo-liebrismo l'hanno voluto loro e il covid è solo una sua conseguenza. Quindi chi è causa del suo mal pianga se stesso.


----------



## pazzomania (6 Giugno 2021)

willcoyote85;2356510 ha scritto:


> ma come hai fatto ad averlo già fatto?



Qui da me sono ampiamente au 30 enni


----------



## ILMAGO (6 Giugno 2021)

perchè per tornare alla realtà serve che il 70% della popolazione mondiale sia vaccinata

P.s oggi siamo al 5%


----------



## Igniorante (6 Giugno 2021)

Per svariati motivi, oltre a ridurre il diffondersi del virus (ora e in futuro) e a preservare ad esempio persone care come mia nonna che per una serie di motivi è preferibile non lo faccia per delle cure che sta facendo, anche per una maggior libertà negli spostamenti e nella vita quotidiana.
Insomma per avvicinarci di più a come si stava prima.


----------



## singer (6 Giugno 2021)

AntaniPioco;2356354 ha scritto:


> Il fatto che molti si vaccinino perché così possono tornare alla libertà, intesa come la mancanza di misure restrittive, è imbarazzante ed è sintomo di come sia facile per un governo istituire quello che nei fatti è un regime.
> La libertà non è negoziabile, e se collegate la vostra libertà ad un ago infilato nel braccio, vuol dire che la costituzione non l'avete neanche letta, e se l'avete letta non l'avete capita



Condivido tutto, tranne il riferimento alla costituzione. Quel che accade, non sta accadendo _nonostante _la costituzione, ma proprio perché c'è quella costituzione, che può essere giudicata la migliore del mondo solo da persone ignoranti o in mala fede


----------



## ibracadabra9 (6 Giugno 2021)

DMZtheRockBear;2356515 ha scritto:


> Per ora non mi vaccino.
> 
> L'ideale è che vado in vacanza a Cuba e mi faccio il Soberana.
> 
> ...



quindi sacrificheresti senza problemi i tuoi genitori o nonni.
tanto so vecchi, che se ne frega se muoiono di covid, io so giovane.

io l'avrei reso obbligatorio. Almeno ci saremmo risparmiati certi fenomeni.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (6 Giugno 2021)

ibracadabra9;2356567 ha scritto:


> quindi sacrificheresti senza problemi i tuoi genitori o nonni.
> tanto so vecchi, che se ne frega se muoiono di covid, io so giovane.
> 
> io l'avrei reso obbligatorio. Almeno ci saremmo risparmiati certi fenomeni.



Esatto, l'ho già detto precedentemente. Se servisse a liberare il mondo e l'umanità dalle catene che li affliggono, sarei ben disposto a eliminare personalmente i miei nonni, genitori e parenti tutti, tanto più delle metà di loro sono gente rimasta qgli anni 30,poi se fosse ancora necessario alla fine di tutto mi sparerei un colpo in fronte se servisse. 
Ma purtroppo non è così facile e non sono Itachi e non viviamo nel mondo di Naruto. 

Libero di rosicare. Io a differenza vostra, pro vax a tutti i costi, degli ideali li ho davvero. Fascisti di m*


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Giugno 2021)

ibracadabra9;2356567 ha scritto:



> quindi sacrificheresti senza problemi i tuoi genitori o nonni.
> tanto so vecchi, che se ne frega se muoiono di covid, io so giovane.
> 
> io l'avrei reso obbligatorio. Almeno ci saremmo risparmiati certi fenomeni.



lo diventerà, fa comodo a tutti mandare avanti gli altri e beccarne i benefici perchè "a me non serve".
ma se si ragionasse così non esisterebbero le leggi e la vita civile. tutti a zonzo a fare quel che più ci piace.

sui vecchi che hanno creato il sistema marcio e infame... va be ognuno la pensa come crede, ma i nostri figli diranno peggio di noi.


----------



## hakaishin (6 Giugno 2021)

willcoyote85;2356510 ha scritto:


> ma come hai fatto ad averlo già fatto?



Fascia 30-39
Appena aperto mi sono prenotato per il 2/06
Perché ti stupisci?


----------



## varvez (6 Giugno 2021)

Non lo farò.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Giugno 2021)

hakaishin;2356599 ha scritto:


> Fascia 30-39
> Appena aperto mi sono prenotato per il 2/06
> Perché ti stupisci?



non credevo avessero aperto così presto.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (6 Giugno 2021)

emamilan99;2356408 ha scritto:


> io, 22 anni, domani farà la prima dose. Mi vaccino perchè non mi costa nulla, perchè non ho paura, perchè temo che poi riaprano le discoteche solo per i vaccinati



Ah beh,le discoteche, quelle sono le cose importanti della vita XD


----------



## Trumpusconi (6 Giugno 2021)

Tifo'o;2356278 ha scritto:


> Domanda che ormai mi pare legittima porsi. Per la prima volta, forse, c'è una positività nei confronti dei vaccini che mai come prima. L'Italia è sempre stato un paese via di mezzo sui vaccini, ma la Francia per esempio sono sempre stati scettici. A livello Europeo c'è una buona percentuale di persone che vuole vaccinarsi.
> Se per gli anziani e fasce deboli potrei capire il senso del vaccinarsi. Ma chi è in salute e giovane si vaccina veramente per paura di essere contagiato e finire male oppure per acquistare la libertà, ovvero muoversi liberamente?
> 
> 
> PS. Qualcuno dirà che questo virus è letale anche per i giovani, okay non nego ciò ma quelli a rimetterci di più sono sempre stati gli anziani/deboli.



Mi vaccino perchè già l'ho fatto una volta e ho visto la mia famiglia letteralmente devastata da sto virus maledetto.
Non sono disposto a rischiare di farmelo una seconda volta.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Giugno 2021)

AntaniPioco;2356354 ha scritto:


> Il fatto che molti si vaccinino perché così possono tornare alla libertà, intesa come la mancanza di misure restrittive, è imbarazzante ed è sintomo di come sia facile per un governo istituire quello che nei fatti è un regime.
> La libertà non è negoziabile, e se collegate la vostra libertà ad un ago infilato nel braccio, vuol dire che la costituzione non l'avete neanche letta, e se l'avete letta non l'avete capita





numero 3;2356413 ha scritto:


> Se lo faccio è solo per poter prendere l'aereo ma dato che quest'anno non ho previsione di viaggi non lo faccio.
> Non sono NO.VAX ai miei figli ho fatto fare tutte le vaccinazioni di legge più la antimeningococcica, mia figlia ha fatto il covid ( e forse anche io a inizio pandemia l'anno scorso)ed è stata anche ricoverata per problemi collegati...Ma rimango della mia idea una vaccinazione che non ti garantisce immunitache devi rifare ogni 4/6/12 mesi mi sembra inutile...un vaccino poi bollato con triangolo nero di sperimentazione.
> Lo ritengo una perdita di tempo inutile , tanto se siete tutti vaccinati non avete certo paura di me.
> 
> ...





enigmistic02;2356455 ha scritto:


> Non mi farò iniettare nessun vaccino, mai voluto farlo. Se non dannoso, è totalmente inutile, se non a chi lo vende.



Concordo con voi.


----------



## Jino (6 Giugno 2021)

Io ho avuto il covid due mesetti fa (sintomi vicini allo zero), quindi anche volendo il vaccino per ora non me lo lasciano fare. Ci penserò dopo l'estate, sinceramente se lo faccio non è per paura di star male, lo faccio per riavere un pò di libertà, anche se da quel che ho capito il vaccino te ne da comunque poca. 

Se io mi vaccino ed un mio contatto stretto prende il covid io la trafila della quarantena la faccio comunque. E questo mi secca francamente. Pensare di tornare a calcio con le solite regole, ad esempio, è un rischio enorme per la vita di tutti i giorni e di chi mi sta a fianco.


----------



## hakaishin (6 Giugno 2021)

willcoyote85;2356635 ha scritto:


> non credevo avessero aperto così presto.



Qui a Milano e in Lombardia in generale, stanno andando come treni. Hanno già aperto a tutte le età anche sotto i 30


----------



## Gas (7 Giugno 2021)

Trumpusconi;2356683 ha scritto:


> Non sono disposto a rischiare di farmelo una seconda volta.



Solo per informazione, cito da "Public Health Engliand": *In tutto il mondo, sono stati registrati 31 casi confermati di reinfezione da Covid-19*


----------



## Andris (7 Giugno 2021)

al momento non c'è niente che fai con il vaccino a cui saresti precluso tramite tampone, tranne il lavoro di qualcuno.
più avanti, verso fine estate ma più che altro inizio autunno, si vedrà.
ho avuto modo di appurare come per i viaggi sia un'autentica pagliacciata con il documento cartaceo che non controlla nessuno, posto che fare tamponi due giorni prima già pare una supercazzola visto che nel mentre potresti aver fatto anche un'orgia a loro insaputa.
ad ogni modo attualmente ci sono paesi che non richiedono neanche un tampone molecolare all'ingresso, ergo tranquillamente si trova in ferie un luogo per andare questa estate senza vaccino
peraltro manca coordinamento politico extra UE sulla quarantena, non c'è reciprocità scontata.
del resto se le relazioni bilaterali sono da due anni in mano a tal di maio...

comunque la scelta dipende principalmente dal tipo di vita che ognuno svolge.
e il motivo è semplice statistica.
una persona vaccinata, anche con il ciclo completo che dicono abbatta i contagi, ma con continue interazioni sociali specie eterogenee è comunque più a rischio contagio rispetto ad uno non vaccinato con una vita solitaria e costantemente controllata diciamo.
una persona che vive da solo, lavora da casa, ogni volta che va in un luogo chiuso indossa la mascherina e sta attento a non toccarsi le mucose con le mani sporche, non frequenta persone a rischio ha una probabilità quasi irrilevante di prendere il covid.


----------



## Trumpusconi (7 Giugno 2021)

Gas;2356767 ha scritto:


> Solo per informazione, cito da "Public Health Engliand": *In tutto il mondo, sono stati registrati 31 casi confermati di reinfezione da Covid-19*



Quelli sono i casi confermati.
Intanto ce ne sono moltissimi "sommersi", soprattutto tra gli operatori sanitari pre vaccino.
Un mio amico soccorritore se lo è fatto a Marzo 2020 e a Novembre 2020. 
A quanto dice non è l'unico


----------



## pazzomania (7 Giugno 2021)

Trumpusconi;2356838 ha scritto:


> Quelli sono i casi confermati.
> Intanto ce ne sono moltissimi "sommersi", soprattutto tra gli operatori sanitari pre vaccino.
> Un mio amico soccorritore se lo è fatto a Marzo 2020 e a Novembre 2020.
> A quanto dice non è l'unico



Beh, si sapeva che l' efficacia non è 100%, lo è solo sui decessi.

Quindi, bisogna capire di che numeri si parla-


----------



## Trumpusconi (7 Giugno 2021)

pazzomania;2356843 ha scritto:


> Beh, si sapeva che l' efficacia non è 100%, lo è solo sui decessi.
> 
> Quindi, bisogna capire di che numeri si parla-



Beh, parliamo di epoca pre vaccino, semplicemente (e lo sappiamo già) l'immunità naturale è meno potente dell'immunità indotta da vaccino


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Giugno 2021)

Tifo'o;2356278 ha scritto:


> Domanda che ormai mi pare legittima porsi. Per la prima volta, forse, c'è una positività nei confronti dei vaccini che mai come prima. L'Italia è sempre stato un paese via di mezzo sui vaccini, ma la Francia per esempio sono sempre stati scettici. A livello Europeo c'è una buona percentuale di persone che vuole vaccinarsi.
> Se per gli anziani e fasce deboli potrei capire il senso del vaccinarsi. Ma chi è in salute e giovane si vaccina veramente per paura di essere contagiato e finire male oppure per acquistare la libertà, ovvero muoversi liberamente?
> 
> 
> PS. Qualcuno dirà che questo virus è letale anche per i giovani, okay non nego ciò ma quelli a rimetterci di più sono sempre stati gli anziani/deboli.



Siamo nel ballo e balliamo, mi sono prenotato, non so nemmeno io il perché..alla fine lo faccio e sperimao bene..chi conosco che l'ha già fatto alla fine non ha avuto problemi, se serve ad uscire da sto schifo ben venga


----------



## Devil man (7 Giugno 2021)

Questo è un farmaco spacciato per vaccino solo per accelerare l'immissione sul mercato, col cavolo che mi vaccino poi per cosa? una copertura di 6 mesi ? poi le decine di varianti in circolo e le nuove in arrivo?.... se mi ammalo amen.. me ne sto a casa.. se mi devo inculare questo farmaco sperimentale ogni 6 mesi no grazie non si sa nemmeno a lungo termine cosa comporta...


----------



## Ringhio8 (7 Giugno 2021)

Devil man;2356853 ha scritto:


> Questo è un farmaco spacciato per vaccino solo per accelerare l'immissione sul mercato, col cavolo che mi vaccino poi per cosa? una copertura di 6 mesi ? poi le decine di varianti in circolo e le nuove in arrivo?.... se mi ammalo amen.. me ne sto a casa.. se mi devo inculare questo farmaco sperimentale ogni 6 mesi no grazie non si sa nemmeno a lungo termine cosa comporta...



Per poi trovarci di nuovo rinchiusi in casa a settembre per "proteggere i deboli"... Se ne stessero a casa loroi sti fantomatici deboli e lasciassero decidere a me come caspio devo crepare


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Giugno 2021)

Devil man;2356853 ha scritto:


> *Questo è un farmaco spacciato per vaccino solo per accelerare l'immissione sul mercato*, col cavolo che mi vaccino poi per cosa? una copertura di 6 mesi ? poi le decine di varianti in circolo e le nuove in arrivo?.... se mi ammalo amen.. me ne sto a casa.. se mi devo inculare questo farmaco sperimentale ogni 6 mesi no grazie non si sa nemmeno a lungo termine cosa comporta...



Questa è una cavolata su..evitiamo di scadere in queste mistificazioni che di casino ce n'è già fin troppo in giro


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Giugno 2021)

Ringhio8;2356921 ha scritto:


> Per poi trovarci di nuovo rinchiusi in casa a settembre *per "proteggere i deboli"*... Se ne stessero a casa loroi sti fantomatici deboli e lasciassero decidere a me come caspio devo crepare



Se i deboli si saranno vaccinati si spera non ce ne sarà più bisogno...
Voglio dire, proprio chi ha subito più danni da questa situazione dovrebbe spingere perché si vaccini più gente possibile...


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (7 Giugno 2021)

hakaishin;2356720 ha scritto:


> Qui a Milano e in Lombardia in generale, stanno andando come treni. Hanno già aperto a tutte le età anche sotto i 30



Esatto! Io ho l'appuntamento il 15 giugno 

P.S.: Edo, riesci a liberare la casella dei messaggi?


----------



## Devil man (7 Giugno 2021)

Milanforever26;2356928 ha scritto:


> Questa è una cavolata su..evitiamo di scadere in queste mistificazioni che di casino ce n'è già fin troppo in giro



[video=youtube;bgKh620Hnhc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bgKh620Hnhc&feature=youtu.be[/video]

Io faccio le mie riflessioni tu le tue...

Leggi I CV degli invitati prima di commentare..un parterre di tutto rispetto dove non si possono negare le conoscenze e competenze in materia di medicina e ricerca dei questi professionisti. 

Professionisti che, però, seppur personaggi autorevoli, in qualche modo sono &#8220;trascurati&#8221; da alcuni canali nazionali..


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (7 Giugno 2021)

Devil man;2356853 ha scritto:


> Questo è un farmaco spacciato per vaccino solo per accelerare l'immissione sul mercato, col cavolo che mi vaccino poi per cosa? una copertura di 6 mesi ? poi le decine di varianti in circolo e le nuove in arrivo?.... se mi ammalo amen.. me ne sto a casa.. se mi devo inculare questo farmaco sperimentale ogni 6 mesi no grazie *non si sa nemmeno a lungo termine cosa comporta...*



Sono totalmente ignorante in fatto di medicina, perciò il mio parere non ha alcun valore. L'ultima frase che hai detto, però, rappresenta per bene i miei timori: anch'io ho qualche paura in relazione a quello che potrebbe accadere a lungo termine.


----------



## Devil man (7 Giugno 2021)

ThaiBoxer93;2356966 ha scritto:


> Sono totalmente ignorante in fatto di medicina, perciò il mio parere non ha alcun valore. L'ultima frase che hai detto, però, rappresenta per bene i miei timori: anch'io ho qualche paura in relazione a quello che potrebbe accadere a lungo termine.



Non si azzardassero a farmelo fare obbligatorio in azienda che mi licenzio senza preavviso e li lascio nella Mer..


----------



## Manue (7 Giugno 2021)

Mi vaccinerò quando sarà ufficiale che verrà intaccata la mia libertà, 
allo stato attuale facendosi un tampone si può fare tutto.

Per quanto riguarda il bene sociale, ci sto ancora pensando sinceramente.
Adotto altri metodi per aiutare la comunità, 
questa del vaccinarmi per non infettare il prossimo, in caso dovessi contrarre il virus, 
non so, non la trovo una motivazione così forte da spingermi a vaccinarmi poiché attualmente sono praticamente sempre a casa, lavoro sempre da casa, esco per andare a fare la spesa con le dovute precauzioni, o per andare al ristorante, sempre con le dovute precauzioni.
Vaccinarmi per la libertà attualmente non ha senso, proprio per il mio attuale stile di vita e anche perché sarebbe come mettersi a novanta, e farci fare tutto ciò che i governi vogliono farci fare...

A settembre/ottobre, se torneremo in ufficio, 
farò altre valutazioni.


----------



## Andris (7 Giugno 2021)

c'è un aspetto di cui si discute poco, cioè il test seriologico per vedere gli anticorpi.
tanta gente ormai lo sta facendo, ma ieri uno del CTS ha scoraggiato questo metodo perchè non si sa quale sia la soglia di protezione.
un'obiezione che puzza molto, perchè meno ne hai e più sei vicino alla soglia minima se non sotto.
un mio conoscente ha fatto il vaccino in inverno e a maggio aveva gli anticorpi più che dimezzati, è normale che pensi che tra non molto gli serva la terza dose
vogliono che la gente faccia il seriologico solo per capire di aver avuto o meno il covid, sul resto fiducia cieca.
non funziona così, le persone hanno diritto di sapere quanto sta avvenendo addirittura nel proprio corpo


----------



## pazzomania (7 Giugno 2021)

Andris;2356984 ha scritto:


> c'è un aspetto di cui si discute poco, cioè il test seriologico per vedere gli anticorpi.
> tanta gente ormai lo sta facendo, ma ieri uno del CTS ha scoraggiato questo metodo perchè non si sa quale sia la soglia di protezione.
> un'obiezione che puzza molto, perchè meno ne hai e più sei vicino alla soglia minima se non sotto.
> un mio conoscente ha fatto il vaccino in inverno e a maggio aveva gli anticorpi più che dimezzati, è normale che pensi che tra non molto gli serva la terza dose
> ...



Non serve a un beneamato.

L' immunità non è data solo dal livello di anticorpi nel sangue, anzi.


----------



## Andris (7 Giugno 2021)

pazzomania;2356987 ha scritto:


> Non serve a un beneamato.
> 
> L' immunità non è data solo dal livello di anticorpi nel sangue, anzi.



come non serve ?
sangue e midollo osseo hanno le informazioni, tramite prelievi e analisi emergono con anticorpi e cellule b della memoria


----------



## pazzomania (7 Giugno 2021)

Andris;2356988 ha scritto:


> come non serve ?
> sangue e midollo osseo hanno le informazioni, tramite prelievi e analisi emergono con anticorpi e cellule b della memoria



A differenza di quella degli anticorpi presenti nel sangue, l' "altra analisi" non è semplice.


----------



## Manue (7 Giugno 2021)

Andris;2356984 ha scritto:


> c'è un aspetto di cui si discute poco, cioè il test seriologico per vedere gli anticorpi.
> tanta gente ormai lo sta facendo, ma ieri uno del CTS ha scoraggiato questo metodo perchè non si sa quale sia la soglia di protezione.
> un'obiezione che puzza molto, perchè meno ne hai e più sei vicino alla soglia minima se non sotto.
> un mio conoscente ha fatto il vaccino in inverno e a maggio aveva gli anticorpi più che dimezzati, è normale che pensi che tra non molto gli serva la terza dose
> ...



I vaccini veri e propri, 
arriveranno nei prossimi giri.

I primi sono state delle toppe, messe su sia per tamponare la diffusione, che per incassare il più possibile.
Non hanno potuto avere informazioni certe poiché la vera sperimentazione è in atto adesso, ovunque.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Giugno 2021)

Manue;2356999 ha scritto:


> I vaccini veri e propri,
> arriveranno nei prossimi giri.
> 
> I primi sono state delle toppe, messe su sia per tamponare la diffusione, che per incassare il più possibile.
> Non hanno potuto avere informazioni certe poiché la vera sperimentazione è in atto adesso, ovunque.



Va beh, ma è cosi da sempre e con ogni vaccino / farmaco.
Anzi, quello contro il covid ha almeno qualche centinaio di milioni di "cavie", dove nulla di grave è ancora successo, molte altre cose non sono cosi testate.

Da ignorante, dubito che un vaccino possa avere chissà che robe che ti condizionano a distanza di anni e anni..

Se cosi fosse, vale per qualunque cosa assumiamo: dal cibo alla pastiglia per il mal di testa.

Perfino le onde del Wi-fi allora. 

Dovremmo davvero aver paura di tutto.

Boh, speriamo bene.


----------



## Manue (7 Giugno 2021)

pazzomania;2357003 ha scritto:


> Va beh, ma è cosi da sempre e con ogni vaccino / farmaco.
> Anzi, quello contro il covid ha almeno qualche centinaio di milioni di "cavie", dove nulla di grave è ancora successo, molte altre cose non sono cosi testate.
> 
> Da ignorante, dubito che un vaccino possa avere chissà che robe che ti condizionano a distanza di anni e anni..
> ...



Sinceramente non sono un fan del "chissà tra 10 anni"... 
poiché come hai detto tu, vale per tutto.

Mi sembra ragionevole e normale però che questi vaccini verranno migliorati, 
come sarà normale che verrà sempre più ottimizzata la cura contro questo virus.

Secondo me se ognuno fa i propri compiti a casa, 
arriveremo al punto che vaccino o farmaco, questo virus sarà tenuto sotto controllo.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Giugno 2021)

Manue;2357008 ha scritto:


> Sinceramente non sono un fan del "chissà tra 10 anni"...
> poiché come hai detto tu, vale per tutto.
> 
> Mi sembra ragionevole e normale però che questi vaccini verranno migliorati,
> ...



Ti dico una baggianata del tutto personalissima, prendendo per vera la narrazione.

Si dice che la tizia, tale Kathrin Jansen e anti-celebrità, che ha creato questo vaccino ad RNA di Pfizer, quando le sono andate a dire che funzionava non abbia fatto una piega, perchè già lo sapeva.
A me sta roba, ha dato sicurezza. 
Come se avesse talmente la padronanza di quanto creato da non avere dubbi su nulla.

Ti farà ridere, ma da ex-programmatore ( dammi la licenza di associarle, con le dovute proporzioni) mi ha davvero suscitato quella sensazione.


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Giugno 2021)

Venerdì vado a farmi JJ.. il medico ha cercato, in qualsiasi modo ad avvertimi - con toni molto minacciosi - che c'è il rischio di morte ecc.

JJ in Danimarca è solo per i volontari che però prima devono fare un consulto medico.. per ora 7 mila hanno fatto il vaccino e nessun caso

Come è la situazione in Italia su questo vaccino? Morto qualcuno? Casi gravi?


----------



## princeps (7 Giugno 2021)

per ora non faccio niente, sebbene quest' estate sarei intenzionato a girare per vari stati europei

sarei curioso di vedere con un sondaggio in precentuale quanti utenti del forum si vaccinano


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (7 Giugno 2021)

Tifo'o;2356278 ha scritto:


> Domanda che ormai mi pare legittima porsi. Per la prima volta, forse, c'è una positività nei confronti dei vaccini che mai come prima. L'Italia è sempre stato un paese via di mezzo sui vaccini, ma la Francia per esempio sono sempre stati scettici. A livello Europeo c'è una buona percentuale di persone che vuole vaccinarsi.
> Se per gli anziani e fasce deboli potrei capire il senso del vaccinarsi. Ma chi è in salute e giovane si vaccina veramente per paura di essere contagiato e finire male oppure per acquistare la libertà, ovvero muoversi liberamente?
> 
> 
> PS. Qualcuno dirà che questo virus è letale anche per i giovani, okay non nego ciò ma quelli a rimetterci di più sono sempre stati gli anziani/deboli.



Libertà. Continuo a pensare che mi inietteranno una porcheria, ma è il prezzo che son disposto a pagare per tornare a vivere come prima.


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Giugno 2021)

Alle 10 mi sono vaccinato con JJ. Esperienza, per me, terribile  Dopo 1 minuto dall'iniezione, ho incominciato a sentirmi male ed ovviamente sono partiti tutti i pensieri negativi possibili. Sudavo come un pollo arrostito.. ho bevuto 1 litro di coca cola quasi come se il corpo fosse stato prosciugato dagli zuccheri.. poi la infermiera mi ha misurato il polso (tutto okay) e 20 minuti sono tornato normale. Ora sono finito davvero in paranoia totale tipo mi immagino la febbre dolori nei bracci che magari non ci sono, continuo a controllare braccia e gambe che non spunti qualcosa fuori non al suo posto.. per i prossimi 2 giorni sarà in totale ansia mi sa e solo dopo tre settimana.

Non mi sarei mai immaginato le percussioni psicologiche in questo modo. Non so se il motivo è perché il vaccino Johnsson che non gode di sta gran reputazione oppure se sarebbe successo anche con Pfizer. La dottoressa mi ha detto che è normale per molti andare in crisi per aghi e punture varie nei primi minuti e si crea un ansia terribile. Vorrei dormire ma non mi viene manco sonno che palle


Una cosa è certa. Se sopravvivo io credo proprio che chiudo con i vaccini..

Qualcuno si è fatto JJ? Reazioni?


----------



## pazzomania (11 Giugno 2021)

Tifo'o;2359507 ha scritto:


> Alle 10 mi sono vaccinato con JJ. Esperienza, per me, terribile  Dopo 1 minuto dall'iniezione, ho incominciato a sentirmi male ed ovviamente sono partiti tutti i pensieri negativi possibili. Sudavo come un pollo arrostito.. ho bevuto 1 litro di coca cola quasi come se il corpo fosse stato prosciugato dagli zuccheri.. poi la infermiera mi ha misurato il polso (tutto okay) e 20 minuti sono tornato normale. Ora sono finito davvero in paranoia totale tipo mi immagino la febbre dolori nei bracci che magari non ci sono, continuo a controllare braccia e gambe che non spunti qualcosa fuori non al suo posto.. per i prossimi 2 giorni sarà in totale ansia mi sa e solo dopo tre settimana.
> 
> Non mi sarei mai immaginato le percussioni psicologiche in questo modo. Non so se il motivo è perché il vaccino Johnsson che non gode di sta gran reputazione oppure se sarebbe successo anche con Pfizer. La dottoressa mi ha detto che è normale per molti andare in crisi per aghi e punture varie nei primi minuti e si crea un ansia terribile. Vorrei dormire ma non mi viene manco sonno che palle
> 
> ...



ahahahahaha è paura!

Anche io ieri mattina con Pfizer, ho avuto 4 secondi in macchina dove mi sentivo stra accaldato e vicino al collasso, ho pensato fosse il vaccino.

Che sono uno razionale e so che non correvo nessun pericolo, era solo uno scherzo del cervello. Vai tranquillo tifo!

Adesso per qualche giorno starai attento ad ogni minimo segnale del tuo corpo pensando a chissà che, vedrai.


----------



## __king george__ (11 Giugno 2021)

Tifo'o;2359507 ha scritto:


> Alle 10 mi sono vaccinato con JJ. Esperienza, per me, terribile  Dopo 1 minuto dall'iniezione, ho incominciato a sentirmi male ed ovviamente sono partiti tutti i pensieri negativi possibili. Sudavo come un pollo arrostito.. ho bevuto 1 litro di coca cola quasi come se il corpo fosse stato prosciugato dagli zuccheri.. poi la infermiera mi ha misurato il polso (tutto okay) e 20 minuti sono tornato normale. Ora sono finito davvero in paranoia totale tipo mi immagino la febbre dolori nei bracci che magari non ci sono, continuo a controllare braccia e gambe che non spunti qualcosa fuori non al suo posto.. per i prossimi 2 giorni sarà in totale ansia mi sa e solo dopo tre settimana.
> 
> Non mi sarei mai immaginato le percussioni psicologiche in questo modo. Non so se il motivo è perché il vaccino Johnsson che non gode di sta gran reputazione oppure se sarebbe successo anche con Pfizer. La dottoressa mi ha detto che è normale per molti andare in crisi per aghi e punture varie nei primi minuti e si crea un ansia terribile. Vorrei dormire ma non mi viene manco sonno che palle
> 
> ...



beh per chi ancora non l'ha fatto (tipo me) non è molto rassicurante 

credo anche io comunque che sia piu una cosa psicologica che altro

ma il JJ è quello che si fa in un unica sessione? senza richiamo? può darsi che sia piu potente degli altri per certi versi?


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Giugno 2021)

pazzomania;2359511 ha scritto:


> ahahahahaha è paura!
> 
> Anche io ieri mattina con Pfizer, ho avuto 4 secondi in macchina dove mi sentivo stra accaldato e vicino al collasso, ho pensato fosse il vaccino.
> 
> ...



Non ho capito, hai avuto i 15 minuti di osservazione e non ha avuto nulla poi sei salito in macchina ed hai sudato?

Per qualche giorno? Secondo me settimana.. fino a quando non passano i famosi tre settimane. Io ho una paura delle reazione allergiche è tutta la settimana che c'ercavo di capire i vari ingredineti del vaccino tipo : 2-hydroxypropyl-&#946;-cyclodextrin, i vari sodi, polisorbato (nome da gelato)Macrogol.. poi ho scoperto che molti di questi composti chimici ci trovano nei saponi, shampoo e creme che uso spesso ma continua a venirmi il dubbio che non ci sia qualcosa li dentro pronto a farmi vedere i draghi.

Che ansia mamma mia e pensavo che i mesi fati in leva militare stando dentro i buchi 1 metro di terreno fangoso sotto la pioggia dormendo 2 ore fosse la cosa peggiore.. in verità non era nulla quello rispetto a questo.


----------



## fabri47 (11 Giugno 2021)

__king george__;2359518 ha scritto:


> beh per chi ancora non l'ha fatto (tipo me) non è molto rassicurante
> 
> credo anche io comunque che sia piu una cosa psicologica che altro
> 
> *ma il JJ è quello che si fa in un unica sessione? senza richiamo? può darsi che sia piu potente degli altri per certi versi?*


Si. E l'efficacia è del 66% dopo 28 giorni.


----------



## Swaitak (11 Giugno 2021)

Tifo'o;2359507 ha scritto:


> Alle 10 mi sono vaccinato con JJ. Esperienza, per me, terribile  Dopo 1 minuto dall'iniezione, ho incominciato a sentirmi male ed ovviamente sono partiti tutti i pensieri negativi possibili. Sudavo come un pollo arrostito.. ho bevuto 1 litro di coca cola quasi come se il corpo fosse stato prosciugato dagli zuccheri.. poi la infermiera mi ha misurato il polso (tutto okay) e 20 minuti sono tornato normale. Ora sono finito davvero in paranoia totale tipo mi immagino la febbre dolori nei bracci che magari non ci sono, continuo a controllare braccia e gambe che non spunti qualcosa fuori non al suo posto.. per i prossimi 2 giorni sarà in totale ansia mi sa e solo dopo tre settimana.
> 
> Non mi sarei mai immaginato le percussioni psicologiche in questo modo. Non so se il motivo è perché il vaccino Johnsson che non gode di sta gran reputazione oppure se sarebbe successo anche con Pfizer. La dottoressa mi ha detto che è normale per molti andare in crisi per aghi e punture varie nei primi minuti e si crea un ansia terribile. Vorrei dormire ma non mi viene manco sonno che palle
> 
> ...



Io ho fatto JJ venerdì scorso.
La sera dell'iniezione non ho sentito nulla, nemmeno il fantomatico dolore la braccio. Sabato ho cominciato ad avere i classici sintomi dell'influenza quindi qualche brivido di freddo, dolori muscolari e di testa e un dolorino al muscolo inoculato (ma questo lo senti solo se contrai il braccio). Poi la notte ho avuto un po di febbre bassa a circa 37,5. 
Domenica in tarda mattinata mi è passato tutto.
In giro si trovano tantissime notizie su AZ e Pfizer pochissimo su Moderna e JJ, però ammetto che tutte ste notizie mi condizionano e credo che fino a luglio starò in allerta per ogni segnale che mi manda il corpo.
Conviene non dare conto al terrorismo che c'è in giro una volta fatto, ma essere consapevoli di tutti i sintomi scritti sul foglio illustrativo.
3 parenti miei di 35,50 e 75 anni hanno fatto JJ qualche settimana prima di me e stanno bene fortunatamente.


----------



## Swaitak (11 Giugno 2021)

fabri47;2359523 ha scritto:


> Si. E l'efficacia è del 66% dopo 28 giorni.



in realtà c'è scritto 77% dopo 14 giorni, 85% dopo 28 giorni sempre per le forme gravi


----------



## fabri47 (11 Giugno 2021)

Swaitak;2359528 ha scritto:


> in realtà c'è scritto 77% dopo 14 giorni, 85% dopo 28 giorni sempre per le forme gravi


Intendevo l'efficacia media (fonte: Repubblica). Quella che intendi tu è la prevenzione alla malattia grave.


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Giugno 2021)

Swaitak;2359525 ha scritto:


> Io ho fatto JJ venerdì scorso.
> La sera dell'iniezione non ho sentito nulla, nemmeno il fantomatico dolore la braccio. Sabato ho cominciato ad avere i classici sintomi dell'influenza quindi qualche brivido di freddo, dolori muscolari e di testa e un dolorino al muscolo inoculato (ma questo lo senti solo se contrai il braccio). Poi la notte ho avuto un po di febbre bassa a circa 37,5.
> Domenica in tarda mattinata mi è passato tutto.
> In giro si trovano tantissime notizie su AZ e Pfizer pochissimo su Moderna e JJ, però ammetto che tutte ste notizie mi condizionano e credo che fino a luglio starò in allerta per ogni segnale che mi manda il corpo.
> ...



Ok grazie, allora tra qualche ora fino a domenica incomincerò a vedere i draghi.. speriamo bene


----------



## Swaitak (11 Giugno 2021)

fabri47;2359533 ha scritto:


> Intendevo l'efficacia media (fonte: Repubblica). Quella che intendi tu è la prevenzione alla malattia grave.



ah d'accordo, sul sito del ministero riportano solo la percentuale per la forma grave


----------



## kYMERA (11 Giugno 2021)

Io sono stato vaccinato ieri con Pfizer. 
Solo un po' di dolore al braccio, poi la sera il dolore è aumentato nella zona in cui è stata fatta l'iniezione. Un po' di sonnolenza e in alcuni tratti accaldato quasi al limite per iniziare a sudare.
Questa mattina mi sono svegliato e come nuovo.


----------



## pazzomania (11 Giugno 2021)

Tifo'o;2359522 ha scritto:


> Non ho capito, hai avuto i 15 minuti di osservazione e non ha avuto nulla poi sei salito in macchina ed hai sudato?
> 
> Per qualche giorno? Secondo me settimana.. fino a quando non passano i famosi tre settimane. Io ho una paura delle reazione allergiche è tutta la settimana che c'ercavo di capire i vari ingredineti del vaccino tipo : 2-hydroxypropyl-&#946;-cyclodextrin, i vari sodi, polisorbato (nome da gelato)Macrogol.. poi ho scoperto che molti di questi composti chimici ci trovano nei saponi, shampoo e creme che uso spesso ma continua a venirmi il dubbio che non ci sia qualcosa li dentro pronto a farmi vedere i draghi.
> 
> Che ansia mamma mia e pensavo che i mesi fati in leva militare stando dentro i buchi 1 metro di terreno fangoso sotto la pioggia dormendo 2 ore fosse la cosa peggiore.. in verità non era nulla quello rispetto a questo.



Ma va probabilmente ho avuto la botta del vaccino, dopo mezz ora circa, ma è tutta roba psicologica.
Dopo 2 minuti mi son detto, ma ca...o fai? E mi è passato subito.


----------

